# Thimbles



## gazingm42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I a week or so ago I saw some info on turning wood thimbles. I thought it
would be fun to do. 

So here my 1st shot at it.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice. Haven't ever thought of turning thimbles.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, those are cool. Could you please give us a little breakdown of exactly how you turned them. 
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

A couple of years ago I saw an article somewhere on a fellow that specialized in thimbles. Seems to me somebody sells a bit for drilling the inside hole that is like a ball end mill, so it leaves a nice round bottom to the hole. Then just turn the outside. Nice job on those gazing.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey,those are really neat,Hmmm might have to give it a shot :thumbsup::thumbsup:

UPDATE Hey Mike,just found those thimble cutters $54.00 Still want one ???????


----------



## gazingm42 (Jun 21, 2009)

OK is the run down. You can buy a thimble drill from CSUSA which cuts the bottom hole.

Use a 1" X 1" X 1.5 long wood. Turn it to about 7/8" across. Then 
drill the thimble using a jacob chuck.

Mark about 1" up to give the thimble about 1". Then start shaping 
the thimble as you wish. I purchased a cheap cheese cutter from
target to burn the lines in the wood. Just remove the roller from the
cutter. This gives me better controller and easy to hold on to.

Sand the inside and out up to to 4000 grit. Finished the inside of the thimble and about 1/2 to 3/4 to the top with CA glue.

Once you like the shape using a parting tool cut off the thimble.

Then chuck a scrap chunk of wood and turn a spigot chuck to put 
the bottom of the thimble on. Make sure it has a nice fit. Then
turn it to complete the top of the thimble.

Sand to 4000 qrit and finish with CA glue.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the rundown. I gotta try that. Smaller projects are a blast and what a great use for small scraps of hardwood.
Ken


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That is a neat little project. Good job!

John


----------

